# Former CNN Anchor says 2nd amendment saved her life. Great interview.



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Man, she didn't hold back. Seems we had a spy behind enemy lines.

Former CNN anchor says Second Amendment saved her life | On Air Videos | Fox News


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Awesome until she make the comment about killing the man again. Not that I disagree, but it made her sound like she wanted to go kill people, not just protect herself.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Awesome until she make the comment about killing the man again. Not that I disagree, but it made her sound like she wanted to go kill people, not just protect herself.


True, but as we read when other people say something a little off kilter after a bad experience, that's just the anger/fear/whatever emotion that can be blamed talking.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Would she have said it if she were still at CNN?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Denton said:


> True, but as we read when other people say something a little off kilter after a bad experience, that's just the anger/fear/whatever emotion that can be blamed talking.


I agree, but the left wing... it's just ammo for their gun grab, excuse the pun.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*"I'd like to kill him again," Russell concludes.*

The cake topper gets the point across, eh?
Russell emphasizes that being able to arm themselves in self-defense saved their lives. 
"In my mind," Russell declares, "there's absolutely no doubt that we are alive today - and we just had our first anniversary on the Fourth of July - because of the 2nd Amendment, because of my husband, because of his focus and his dedication, and the fact that we had legal guns with us." 
As for the robber, Russell says she's sorry he's dead, but not for the reason one might think. "I'd like to kill him again," Russell concludes.

The guy tried to kill them, there was a gunfight, and I know how she feels. When someone tries to kill you, you don't care if they die.
And you may want to dig them up and pump a few more into them. OK, it's grisley, but it's the truth.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Please don't mistake me. I AGREE with the sentiment, I DISAGREE with voicing it on national television, given the current administration.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have to agree with Jak on this one. I appreciate the fact that she is traumatized though. I have said some crazy shit after being shot at too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

She must not plan on working any more.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe she can find a job with the republican party.


----------



## TroyMcClure (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah, just cause this chick worked for CNN doesn't mean she was a liberal...and as a liberal (and I have friends on both sides of politics) we don't want guns to be locked up...we just want to keep them out of hands of people who are going to use them unlawfully and shot up schools and shit. Nothing is changing the 2nd Ammend., guns are hear to stay...frankly it's just the gun lobby/gun manufacturers creating a panic so they sell more guns/bullets, etc. Seriously, I am not even sure what the relevancy of this clip. It's like an advertisement.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Every story we hear like hers boils down to the same thing; bad guy that shouldn't have a gun has one (proving gun control does not work) and victim ceases to be a victim because they are a law abiding, properly trained gun owner. This is something the left, liberals, gun grabbers, progressives, uneducated whatever you want to call them refuse to see/acknowledge.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TroyMcClure said:


> Yeah, just cause this chick worked for CNN doesn't mean she was a liberal...and as a liberal (and I have friends on both sides of politics) we don't want guns to be locked up...we just want to keep them out of hands of people who are going to use them unlawfully and shot up schools and shit. Nothing is changing the 2nd Ammend., guns are hear to stay...frankly it's just the gun lobby/gun manufacturers creating a panic so they sell more guns/bullets, etc. Seriously, I am not even sure what the relevancy of this clip. It's like an advertisement.


TroyMcClure from Boston, MA,

Welcome to the forum. Head on over to the Introduce Yourself section and tell us a bit about yourself.

I love your statement; "we don't want guns to be locked up...we just want to keep them out of hands of people who are going to use them unlawfully and shot up schools and shit." You are my kinda guy Sir!

Quick querstion, how do you reckon we are going to keep guns out of the hands of the people who are going to use them unlawfully?

Thanks and look so very forward to your reply!

Your new friend,

Slippy

(Slippy grins because he has a new friend)


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Encouraging people to lock their guns up is a good start to keeping guns off the street and out of the hands of criminals. 

Here in NC it is a freakin epidemic. Guns looted from cars, trucks and houses all the time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anti-gun people will always come back with some kind of what if. They will not likely change their view until it is them shot dead. Then of course it is to late.
CC and open carry by citizens save life and stop crime.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I keep a target frame in my car with the last target of the day. With 20 rounds nearly obliterating a 1" dot people tend to stay clear of it. I watched from inside a restaurant one day while we stopped for lunch. People would glance at the car with open windows and walk a bit closer and then make an abrupt turn away as they saw that target. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What she fails to understand is her 2nd amendment right caused the death of a poor disadvantaged undocumented citizen. Had they just given up the cash no one would have been hurt no one had to die. A simple property crime should not end up in a death. So was the speech we had from one of our Union leaders Friday. She was push an anti GOP agenda on guns.


----------

